# Need some help with Rail and Stile bit choice



## achiro (Apr 11, 2014)

I am planning on making some Rail and stile, door style panels to cover the sides of an aquarium stand. Not planing on using raised panels, just flat. I am looking at the Sommerfeld tools site and trying to figure out what bit set I need. I'm not yet sure of the thickness of the wood I am going to use and was wondering if the bit size matters with the thickness of the wood? I also want to replace some cabinet doors later and am hoping the same bit set will work for that project as well??? 
Looking at the following size: _Cutting Radius 15/32" Cutting Diameter 1-5/8" Cutting Length 29/32" Overall Length 2-29/32" Shank Diameter 1/2"_

I thought I had this figured out but I guess I really need someone to hold my hand and guide me along. Hopefully someone here that knows what they are doing won't mind helping me out. 
I have the Bosch 1617EVSPK router set and a Bosch RA1171 table.


----------



## wbrisett (Feb 12, 2011)

If it were me and I was going to do this using Sommerfeld's bits, I would buy this set: 

3-Pc Cove Raised Panel Set with our New Patented Chip-Free Roundover Rail & stile

It contains the basic rails & stile set (it's a round over which may or may not bother you), and the raised panel cutter which you'll need later on when you do your other project. 

Just use the rails & stile set for now and when you get ready to make your raised panel cabinet doors you have that bit as well. Instructions for making the raised panel doors are in his catalog. Make sure when you order to request they put a catalog in the package that way you have them.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

achiro said:


> I'm not yet sure of the thickness of the wood I am going to use and was wondering if the bit size matters with the thickness of the wood?


I couldn't find the size range that the Sommerfeld bits work with but CMT gives the range(s) for them. Industrial router bits-Rail & stile router bit sets-CMT tools


----------

